# Hệ thống Điện > Tủ điều khiển & các vấn đề khác >  Nhờ tư vấn đầu dò so dao & đo chiều cao của phôi

## Gamo

Hế nhô các cụ,

Em học đòi chơi ATC phay mạch in nên cần set chính xác vị trí Z zero (dao vừa chạm bề mặt mạch in). Trước kia thì em hay set kiểu này


Nhưng giờ chơi tự động thay dao thì ko kẹp kẹp cá sấu vào cốt spindle ko được rồi?

Một pp khác là sử dụng đầu dò kim loại: gắn 2 con, 1 con trên spindle để dò chiều cao của phôi & 1 con trên máy để đo dao. Tuy nhiên dao quá bé nên mấy đầu dò ko phát hiện chính xác được >.<
Một giải pháp khác nữa là sử dụng camera. Em tính bí quá thì dùng pp này.

Vậy có cách nào khác xác định vị trí chạm giữa dao & phôi một cách tự động được ko?

----------


## Tuấn

Em mách cụ nhá, túm lão Ngọc Anh mà hỏi là xong, tên này có bộ sét Z cực pở rồ  :Smile:

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Ui giời ui, để em tóm hắn thử :x :x :x

Các bác có giải pháp nào thì cứ chỉ em nhé :x :x :x

----------


## huuminhsh

> Hế nhô các cụ,
> 
> Em học đòi chơi ATC phay mạch in nên cần set chính xác vị trí Z zero (dao vừa chạm bề mặt mạch in). Trước kia thì em hay set kiểu này
> 
> 
> Nhưng giờ chơi tự động thay dao thì ko kẹp kẹp cá sấu vào cốt spindle ko được rồi?
> 
> Một pp khác là sử dụng đầu dò kim loại: gắn 2 con, 1 con trên spindle để dò chiều cao của phôi & 1 con trên máy để đo dao. Tuy nhiên dao quá bé nên mấy đầu dò ko phát hiện chính xác được >.<
> Một giải pháp khác nữa là sử dụng camera. Em tính bí quá thì dùng pp này.
> ...


cái này lỡ bữa nào vợ cằng nhằn ức chế tâm lý xuống dao hơi mạnh thì tèo con dao. bác chế cái đế chịu lún đi  :Big Grin:

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, cái đế này nó nối với pin probe mà bác, vừa chạm là rút lên liền, sao tèo con dao được.

Điểm rắc rối của pp này là mình phải kẹp cực âm vào con dao (con spindle của em có cách ly hay sao mà dao ko nối với mát). Nếu thay dao tự động thì phải có cơ chế tự nhả cái kẹp  :Big Grin: 

Bác có sáng kiến gì về cách nào tự kẹp tự nhả kẹp ko?

----------


## sieunhim

cái miếng hàn con led trên hình bác gamo post bọn nó làm = miếng mạch in hả bác, e cũng tính làm cái tool cho con máy cùi để bọn nó chạy hàng khi e đi làm.

----------


## CKD

> Hehe, cái đế này nó nối với pin probe mà bác, vừa chạm là rút lên liền, sao tèo con dao được.
> Điểm rắc rối của pp này là mình phải kẹp cực âm vào con dao (con spindle của em có cách ly hay sao mà dao ko nối với mát). Nếu thay dao tự động thì phải có cơ chế tự nhả cái kẹp 
> Bác có sáng kiến gì về cách nào tự kẹp tự nhả kẹp ko?


Nghe theo coi chừng mua dao mới nhe  :Smile: 

Tốt nhất cái miếng Probe nó là vật liệu mềm như đồng đỏ chẵng hạn. Nếu cứng thì phải có lò xo để đàn hồi được.

----------


## CKD

> Hế nhô các cụ,
> 
> Em học đòi chơi ATC phay mạch in nên cần set chính xác vị trí Z zero (dao vừa chạm bề mặt mạch in).


Đưa đây dùng rồi chỉ cách cho. Vậy thì nó mới thực tế và chính xác được.

----------


## huuminhsh

mà cho em hỏi ngủ cái .mạch in chiều dày xác định mặt bàn phẵng ,dao có cục nhựa làm cái cữ giới hạn, có thể chuẩn hóa các con dao ở 1 kích thước xá định vậy việc j ta phải sét Z nhỉ ?

----------


## Gamo

> Nghe theo coi chừng mua dao mới nhe 
> 
> Tốt nhất cái miếng Probe nó là vật liệu mềm như đồng đỏ chẵng hạn. Nếu cứng thì phải có lò xo để đàn hồi được.


Hiển nhiên là đồng rồi, inox gãy đầu dao sao pa ^.^




> Đưa đây dùng rồi chỉ cách cho. Vậy thì nó mới thực tế và chính xác được.


Hoho, nhòm mặt tau có giống con lừa hem? :x :x :x 




> mà cho em hỏi ngủ cái .mạch in chiều dày xác định mặt bàn phẵng ,dao có cục nhựa làm cái cữ giới hạn, có thể chuẩn hóa các con dao ở 1 kích thước xá định vậy việc j ta phải sét Z nhỉ ?


À, con dao khi bác nhét vào lúc cao lúc thấp, chạy một thời gian thì cái đầu nó mòn nên phải set lại ợ. Mấy cái mạch in sai trục Z vài gem là đứt mạch ợ

----------


## CKD

> Hoho, nhòm mặt tau có giống con lừa hem? :x :x :x


Không giống con lừa.. mà giống con gà béo ạ.

----------


## lekimhung

Mua 2 cục probe như trên hình chẳng hạn. 
Một cục để cố định chết trên máy cnc, xác định tọa độ rõ ràng. Một cục khác thì di động.

Đầu tiên lấy cục di động để lên phôi, cho nó probe 1 cái, tiếp theo lại cho nó probe chỗ cục cố định 1 cái => cho ra độ cao chênh lệch của phôi so với cục probe cố định. Những lần thay dao tiếp theo chỉ cần probe 1 cái chỗ cố định rồi bù trừ ra thôi.


_Em đoán mò thôi nhé, chứ mà làm bằng camera thì thôi sai số nó rất lớn._

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Hix... cảm ơn chú, nhưng mà như vậy mình ko cho nó tự động được?

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Tự động mà chuẩn bác thử ngâm con này xem, em thấy nó chính xác đến uM đấy ạ :

----------

Gamo

----------


## GORLAK

Làm kiểu như bác Gamo ko gãy dao đâu ợ, chạm cái là nhất lên ngay, tốc độ hạ dao xuống set trong phần mềm (cho ai chưa làm mà sợ gãy dao). E giờ đang mò tới dzụ set tự động tại 1 vị trí cố định, bob có chức năng này nhưng chưa xài đc.

----------

Gamo

----------


## lekimhung

Tại sao phải lăng tăng cái vụ dùng kẹp cá sấu vào dao làm gì, trừ loại spindle DC 300w của TQ có miếng đệm cao su lót bên ngoài bạc đạn nên nó cách điện, do đó dùng kẹp cá sấu. Còn lại mấy loại khác em đo trở kháng giữa rotor với khung máy đều dẫn điện hết, mặt dù nó vẫn có trở kháng nhiều hay ít thôi, kể cả loại bạc ceramic con jager cũng dẫn điện à. Cứ xác định đầu probe là high, còn đầu mủi dao là GND là được rồi.

----------

CKD

----------


## CKD

Bác thông cảm...
Cụ Gà hỏi vậy thôi, chứ con spindle còn chưa đụng tới thì làm sao mà biết thông hay không thông?

Để sensor Probe, Mach3 dùng G31.
Gãy hay không thì tuỳ, nhưng cá nhân khuyến cáo là nên dùng lệnh này chạy với tốc độ chậm đến rất chậm. Bác nào đã có, và có time thì test ở vài dãi tốc độ khác nhau sẽ thấy.

Planet CNC thì không có thử vụ này. Nên không có ý kiến. Tuy nhiên cũng khuyến cáo là nên chậm thôi.

----------


## Gamo

> Tự động mà chuẩn bác thử ngâm con này xem, em thấy nó chính xác đến uM đấy ạ


Wow, cảm ơn bác nhe!!! Ko biết có chỗ nào bán ngoài bãi ko?




> cái miếng hàn con led trên hình bác gamo post bọn nó làm = miếng mạch in hả bác, e cũng tính làm cái tool cho con máy cùi để bọn nó chạy hàng khi e đi làm.


Dạ đúng oài bác, thật ra nếu bác làm thì bổ sung thêm 1 cái đế nặng nặng có cách điện để đặt lên bàn cho dễ




> Mua 2 cục probe như trên hình chẳng hạn. 
> Một cục để cố định chết trên máy cnc, xác định tọa độ rõ ràng. Một cục khác thì di động.
> Đầu tiên lấy cục di động để lên phôi, cho nó probe 1 cái, tiếp theo lại cho nó probe chỗ cục cố định 1 cái => cho ra độ cao chênh lệch của phôi so với cục probe cố định. Những lần thay dao tiếp theo chỉ cần probe 1 cái chỗ cố định rồi bù trừ ra thôi.
> _Em đoán mò thôi nhé, chứ mà làm bằng camera thì thôi sai số nó rất lớn._


Mình cũng có cục probe như trên, chỉ vướng vụ phải kẹp vào rotor hơi khó chịu. Con spindle cũ kẹp vào khung được, còn con mới thì đo kỹ rồi, vỏ & rotor ko có dẫn điện, kể cả chuyển đồng hồ qua Megaohm.
Camera thì đã test loại có zoom 500x, thấy có vẻ dư so với yêu cầu, có điều dùng camera để so dao thì cảm giác giống đem sẹc vồ chạy máy in 3D quá  :Big Grin: 

Thật ra có giải pháp rồi, chỗ so dao gắn cái lò xo nối Gnd là xong (thay vì kẹp cá sấu), nhưng để xin thêm ý kiến các cao thủ, đang khoái giải pháp của bác Ngọc Anh mà chưa biết kiếm có ra hàng ko  :Big Grin: 




> Bác thông cảm...
> Cụ Gà hỏi vậy thôi, chứ con spindle còn chưa đụng tới thì làm sao mà biết thông hay không thông?
> 
> Để sensor Probe, Mach3 dùng G31.
> Gãy hay không thì tuỳ, nhưng cá nhân khuyến cáo là nên dùng lệnh này chạy với tốc độ chậm đến rất chậm. Bác nào đã có, và có time thì test ở vài dãi tốc độ khác nhau sẽ thấy.
> 
> Planet CNC thì không có thử vụ này. Nên không có ý kiến. Tuy nhiên cũng khuyến cáo là nên chậm thôi.


Chứng tỏ là chú CKD chưa đụng tới con Jager rồi, để nó rỉ sét phí quá, đưa cho anh đi :x :x :x

----------


## CKD

Đúng là chưa có dùng tới. Để hàng ngày đó đóng bụi sắt không nè. Xuống đây mà lấy.

----------


## GORLAK

> Bác thông cảm...
> Cụ Gà hỏi vậy thôi, chứ con spindle còn chưa đụng tới thì làm sao mà biết thông hay không thông?
> 
> Để sensor Probe, Mach3 dùng G31.
> Gãy hay không thì tuỳ, nhưng cá nhân khuyến cáo là nên dùng lệnh này chạy với tốc độ chậm đến rất chậm. Bác nào đã có, và có time thì test ở vài dãi tốc độ khác nhau sẽ thấy.
> 
> Planet CNC thì không có thử vụ này. Nên không có ý kiến. Tuy nhiên cũng khuyến cáo là nên chậm thôi.


E xài Planet đã chạy đc chứa năng set Z zero tự động, nhưng dùng sensor di động như mặc định trong phần mềm, còn Probe tự động thật sự thì đang mò, vẫn chưa hiểu lắm vì ko có manual của cái bob, mò lung tung từ nhiều nguồn khác nhau, coi như tạm chấp nhận.




Xem thêm video này, thấy hay quá mà mò lòi kèn chưa đc.

----------

Bongmayquathem, Gamo

----------


## cuongmay

bác Gamo này gà mờ thật . bác lấy cái push button mà set zero 1 chân nỗi mát 1 chân nối probe khổi phải dùng kẹp cá xấu .

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, cảm ơn bác, ý tưởng dùng push button hay á  :Big Grin: . Tuy nhiên mình có loại push button nào đủ nhẹ để push bằng dao 1-3 gem mà ko làm gãy đầu dao ko bác?

Probe cơ thì thấy bọn nó hay dùng kiểu này, nhưng sợ dao mạch in gãy như chơi

----------


## cuongmay

người ta cần chính xác cao đến micro nên phải làm bề mặt bằng thép.bác có thể lót lớp nhôm lên probe cho an toàn,mặc dù chính xác giảm đi nhưng vẫn cx hơn trước giờ bác set bằng mắt . push button nó bằng nhựa mà bác sợ gì ,chỉ có điều nó không có cơ cấu dẫn hướng nên phải sét đúng tâm nút mới chính xác .

----------

Gamo

----------


## CKD

Bác gà mà có cái như hình thì cứ dùng. Nếu máy bác không rơ thì em đảm đảm bảo ok. Có thấy mấy con máy khủng nó dùng với mũi khắc rồi. Ok.
Mấy con này nó có lò xo và làm việc rất trơn tru. Phía trên mặt có gắn hợp kim để đảm bảo độ chính xác.

Chỉ là... mua mới thì đuối. Bác hỏi cụ termi gì đó.. cụ ấy có tiếp xúc với đồ mới.
Đồ cũ thì nhớ bác Nam CNC có bán nhiều mà.

----------

Gamo

----------


## CKD

> Chứng tỏ là chú CKD chưa đụng tới con Jager rồi, để nó rỉ sét phí quá, đưa cho anh đi :x :x :x


Cái này thì cụ Gà hết gà.
Đo kiểm thì nó có trở kháng đâu vài k ohm đến vài trăm, nhảy loạn xạ. Phán đoán là nó dùng ceramic bearing nên cách điện. Còn cái điện trở đo được có thể do bụi bẩn, do tỉnh điện bla bla vì CKD dùng Digital VOM độ nhạy cao để đo.

Mà nói lại, chắc khi bị móc xỏ cụ Gà mới móc ra đo để chém gió đây mà. He he he.

Chung quy lại thì nếu không chơi cái kẹp cá sấu xấu xí kia. Thì phải chơi cái button thôi. Tụi tây nó chơi button rẻ tiền đầy, hỏi google phát ra vô số.
Còn nếu dùng sensor thì phải chơi laser gì đó, mà laser thì phải vệ sinh nữa chứ ở bẩn thì nó cũng tiêu. Còn sensor tiệm cận không đảm bảo đâu.

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, hỏi chơi cho mấy cha chém cho vui thôi chứ có giải pháp rồi. Push button ko chính xác & sensor tiệm cận thường cũng thua. Pp laser của bác Ngọc Anh là pp chuẩn nhưng chắc đo cao độ thì ổn, đo đầu dao sợ ko được?

Giải pháp chính xác nhất có lẽ vẫn là kiểu probe. Có điều thay vì kẹp cá sấu thì có lẽ dùng 1 miếng thép đàn hồi. Mình dịch chuyển cho đầu dao chạm vào miếng thép rồi mới đi xuống chạm vào probe bên dưới.

----------

huuminhsh

----------


## huuminhsh

> Hehe, hỏi chơi cho mấy cha chém cho vui thôi chứ có giải pháp rồi. Push button ko chính xác & sensor tiệm cận thường cũng thua.
> 
> Giải pháp chính xác nhất có lẽ vẫn là kiểu probe. Có điều thay vì kẹp cá sấu thì có lẽ dùng 1 miếng thép đàn hồi. Mình dịch chuyển cho đầu dao chạm vào miếng thép rồi mới đi xuống chạm vào probe bên dưới.


vậy thì khác nào dùng Push button đâu bác nhỉ?

----------


## Nam CNC

Gà mở , mày cần độ chính xác bao nhiêu ? 0.01mm hay 0.001mm? 0.01mm thì lấy miếng đồng và kẹp cá sấu , nối với cái đèn led là có độ chính xác <0.01mm rồi , thực tế thì tao đã từng xử dụng và kiểm tra thực tế nó như thế đó.

----------


## Gamo

Khác chứ bác, push button là pp cơ, bác phải tác động 1 lực để đẩy push button xuống cho công tắc đóng. Với các máy cnc gỗ thì pp này tương đối ổn do độ chính xác ko cần cao, dao phay lớn.
Còn đám phay mạch in thì hơi phiền, dao bé tí xíu, đầu nhọn hoắc nên khi chạm vào push button thì gãy đầu dao trước khi push button nó nhảy. Nếu muốn dùng pp này thì phải chế được push button cực nhẹ & cực nhạy & cực kỳ ổn định, mình chưa thấy ai làm được.

Còn dùng probe dựa trên quy tắc tiếp xúc của 2 mạch điện. Nếu đi thật chậm & áp đủ cao thì probe & đầu dao chỉ cấch nhau vài micromet là nó sẽ đóng mạch & Mach3 sẽ rút dao lên cao => khá là bền & chính xác.




> Gà mở , mày cần độ chính xác bao nhiêu ? 0.01mm hay 0.001mm? 0.01mm thì lấy miếng đồng và kẹp cá sấu , nối với cái đèn led là có độ chính xác <0.01mm rồi , thực tế thì tao đã từng xử dụng và kiểm tra thực tế nó như thế đó.


Hehe, phí công tao cho mày cái probe  :Big Grin: . Chính là cái mày nói đóa

----------


## CKD

Mấy cái chuyên dùng cho công nghiệp, toàn là tiếp điểm cơ không. Dung sai 1/1000 đó ông.

Ông lấy lý do gì mà bảo dao nhọn cắm vào probe thì gãy? Nếu có gãy thì máy lỡm thôi. Thấy mấy con atc kẹp dao trực tiếp dùng rồi. Mỗi lần kẹp dao đều phải touch probe lại  để zero. Nó chạy dao nhọn vô tư, chưa thấy thằng nào dùng nó than bị gãy dao hết.
Có chăng máy ông chế, z vừa chạy vừa run nên nó bẻ đầu dao thì có.

Máy ông làm độ chính xác bao nhiêu micro mà cứ đắn đo mãi thế?
Mà cẩn thận khi dùng G31 nhé...

----------


## Gamo

Hoho... đã nói là lôi lên đây cho anh em tán phét rồi. Anh em ko biết thì giải thích thôi, lăn tăn gì mà lăn tăn...

Cái probe dễ chế, rẻ, ai cũng làm được. Chứ cái tiếp điểm cơ độ phân giải 1um của chú, biết là có, nhưng kiếm hơi bị chua á

Nhưng ở góc độ nào đó thì đúng là dàn cơ máy tau ko đủ chơi pp cơ thật  :Big Grin:

----------


## CKD

Thì tại bảo là không chính xác nên phản biện.
Chính xác phải là không đủ gạo để dùng.

Thực nghiệm đi, cái vụ này lý thuyết và thực tế nó có chút khác nhau. Chí ít là với Mach3.

----------


## Gamo

Thực nghiệm gì... đã dùng mấy năm nay rồi pa. Chắc là ku chưa phay 10mil bao giờ phải ko?  :Big Grin:

----------


## huuminhsh

> Khác chứ bác, push button là pp cơ, bác phải tác động 1 lực để đẩy push button xuống cho công tắc đóng. Với các máy cnc gỗ thì pp này tương đối ổn do độ chính xác ko cần cao, dao phay lớn.
> Còn đám phay mạch in thì hơi phiền, dao bé tí xíu, đầu nhọn hoắc nên khi chạm vào push button thì gãy đầu dao trước khi push button nó nhảy. Nếu muốn dùng pp này thì phải chế được push button cực nhẹ & cực nhạy & cực kỳ ổn định, mình chưa thấy ai làm được.
> 
> Còn dùng probe dựa trên quy tắc tiếp xúc của 2 mạch điện. Nếu đi thật chậm & áp đủ cao thì probe & đầu dao chỉ cấch nhau vài micromet là nó sẽ đóng mạch & Mach3 sẽ rút dao lên cao => khá là bền & chính xác.
> 
> 
> 
> Hehe, phí công tao cho mày cái probe . Chính là cái mày nói đóa


em thì nghĩ push button cũng là 1 dạng tiếp xúc điện nhưng mà có thêm một miếng thép đàng hồi vậy nếu bác cần lực nhẹ thì cắt bớt miếng thép đàng hồi hay lò xo trong push button đi or push button nhỏ lực nhẹ nhưng không biết có ổn định ko bác coi thử dùng được ko.theo ngu kiến em như vậy mong các bác đừng chê cười

----------


## CKD

> Thực nghiệm gì... đã dùng mấy năm nay rồi pa. Chắc là ku chưa phay 10mil bao giờ phải ko?


Bác đã làm rồi thì bác dùng dao bao nhiêu để chạy ra 10mil?.
Mà khoảng cách 2 đường mạch là bao nhiêu?

Theo em thì để chạy đường mạch nhỏ không khó, cái khó là làm sao để mạch đủ phẳng. Thấy mấy thằng chuyên dùng để chạy mạch prototype thì nó đều đè mạch, chẵng có chân không gì ráo.
Mạch chỉ cần cao độ chênh nhau vài dem là teo cái mạch rồi.

Còn dao thì lúc trước đại ca gầy có mài tặng mấy con dao, đỉnh 0.1 nhưng hạy thấy tí xíu là nó mòn, mạch nó xùi lên.
Chạy nhiều ngoài chuyện nhập dao thì không biết thế nào, chứ mua ngoài chợ thì min là 0.3 rồi. Bèo gì thì khoảng cách phải 15mil nó mới chơi được.
Cậu Ấm có mài cho mấy mũi tam giác, lý thuyết là nhọn. Nhưng chưa chạy thử, miễn ý kiến.

----------


## huuminhsh

bác CKD và bác gamo bộ hồi trước yêu nhau hay sao mà h hận thù nhau như vậy  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, hận thù lắm bác ợ... tại dzi ngày xưa em chưa biết gì về cnc thì hay hỏi hắn, Nhật Sơn & Nam Ròm...

Push button cũng là 1 dạng tiếp xúc điện nhưng qua trung gian, đầu dao phải thắng lực của lò xo trong push button nữa, còn probe là trực tiếp

Probe cũng có vấn đề riêng của nó, nhưng mình nghĩ cho dân DIY khá phù hợp

----------

huuminhsh

----------


## vietnamcnc

@gà mỡ:

Làm theo kiểu Psh Button với lò xo yếu thôi, đầu đưa xuống của nó là 1 miếng SJC999 đưa lại gần 1 con cảm ứng kim loại tiệm cận !

----------

Gamo, huuminhsh

----------


## Gamo

Hohoho, em ghé qua anh xin miếng SJC9999 nhe :x :x :x :x

----------


## CKD

Bác vietnamcnc đang phục vụ lĩnh vực này nên có nhiều miếng 4 số 9 làm touch probe.
Có dư thì cho em mượn dùng với ạ. Em chẵng có cái nào để dùng. Em mà có cái probe 9999 thì cụ Gà chẵng dám chém với em đâu ạ.

----------


## QuyND

Cho em xin lỗi vì đã đào topic lên. Nhưng rốt cuộc bác Gamo có giải pháp ra sao bác? Với cả mach3 có tự động set được chiều cao phôi, với lại bù trừ chiều dài dao như mấy con ATC không ạ?

----------


## Gamo

À, nếu bác ko dùng bạc đạn gốm như mình thì cứ làm con zero touch plate thôi, set phôi bù trừ dao bằng 1 nút nhấn trong Mach3

Hướng dẫn đây: http://www.instructables.com/id/Mach3-Zero-Probe-Tool/
Video minh họa



Còn trong trường hợp bạc đạn gốm (cách điện) thì phải chế lại tí hoặc dùng đầu dò cơ. Ko biết về điện có thể bắt chước lão bạn em, kiếm 1 cái kính lúp rồi soi  :Wink:

----------

QuyND

----------


## QuyND

Em cám ơn bác, còn cái vụ set chiều cao phôi. Xong mỗi lần mình thay dao là máy tự động chạy tới cục set chiều dài dao thì mach3- mach4 làm được không bác?

----------


## Gamo

Cái phương pháp như trong video trên là nó tự động bù trừ dao & chiều cao phôi luôn. Sau khi chạy xong thì nếu bác cho G0 Z0 thì dao vừa chạm mặt phôi.

Trong trường hợp bác dùng thay dao tự động thì đúng là có thể phải đo dao và phôi riêng. Mach3 cũng làm được, nhưng ko có code sẵn, bác phải chịu khó viết lại macro. Ngoài ra cũng phải thiết kế lại hệ thống sensor, thay dao xong tự động chạy cục set dao để đo dao, rồi phải có pp nào đó để đo chiều cao phôi, rất là lằng nhằng.

----------

QuyND

----------


## QuyND

Về vấn đề viết lại marco thì em nghĩ kiếm google chắc có. Còn vấn đế xác định vị trí phôi thì mình làm con 3D touch probe cố định vào thân máy như video dưới đây thì có vẻ ok rồi bác nhỉ? Mình cứ gắn lệch qua rồi offset sang vị trí dao. Cái đầu kim thì em thấy có web bên Đức bán, giá thì có vẻ dễ chịu.

----------

Gamo, huyquynhbk

----------


## VuongAn

> Về vấn đề viết lại marco thì em nghĩ kiếm google chắc có. Còn vấn đế xác định vị trí phôi thì mình làm con 3D touch probe cố định vào thân máy như video dưới đây thì có vẻ ok rồi bác nhỉ? Mình cứ gắn lệch qua rồi offset sang vị trí dao. Cái đầu kim thì em thấy có web bên Đức bán, giá thì có vẻ dễ chịu.


Mới hôm trước có thằng bán nguyên con trên ebay 165$, vừa lúc em hết tiền nên không quan tâm. Được mấy hôm sau có thằng mua mất rồi

----------


## nhatson

https://www.tormach.com/store/index....10&portrelay=1

229usd từ hoa kỳ

----------

Gamo

----------


## VuongAn

> https://www.tormach.com/store/index....10&portrelay=1
> 
> 229usd từ hoa kỳ


Em đã oánh dấu, mấy nữa ngâm cứu cõng em nó về

----------


## VuongAn

Vừa tìm trên ebay xuất hiện em này

----------

Gamo

----------


## QuyND

Em thấy mình tự chế vẫn vui hơn đi mua. Thằng Tormach hôm trước có thằng kia teardown có nói là mấy chân tiếp xúc nó cùi bắp lắm. Do nó là thép không rỉ nên bị "móp, cong???" (Nó dùng từ "dent", em không biết dịch sao). Khi mà ba chân đó tiếp xúc với mấy viên bi bạc đạn "60 hrc" nhiều thì bị "dent" nên nó tháo tất, mua mấy cây hợp kim thay vào.

----------


## Gamo

Dent dịch tạm là lõm hoặc mẻ

Chế đi bác... Rồi làm 1 cái guide chỉ mình với

----------


## QuyND

> Dent dịch tạm là lõm hoặc mẻ
> 
> Chế đi bác... Rồi làm 1 cái guide chỉ mình với


Bác cứ đùa em, bác không chỉ em thì thôi chứ em có cửa nẻo mà chỉ bác.  :Smile: )

----------


## QuyND

Chào các bác, hiện tại tình hình của em đang rất tình hình. Cái vụ làm cái touch probe là để xác định X, Y, Z của phôi. Về cái phần so X,Y thì em tạm chưa bàn tới. Còn cái vụ so chiều cao Z của phôi thì nếu như ngậm bằng spindle, thay bằng manual chứ không phải như kiểu ATC thay cả holder thì em nghĩ khó mà xác định được chuẩn Z do lúc tháo ra tháo vô thì nó không đều.

Em nghĩ nếu như mình viết cái marco (nếu đủ trình) thì dùng 2 cục Set Z dao, 1 cục di dộng mình đặt lên phôi, 1 cục cố định ở góc bàn. Khi set dao, mình cho chạy marco ở set Z ở mặt phôi bằng cục di dộng, sau đó máy tự chạy tới vị trí cục set Z cố định trên bàn, set vị trí tại bàn sau đó bù trừ ra. Những lần sau chỉ cần thay dao, bấm Auto tool zero thì nó sẽ chạy tới cục cố định ở góc bàn, bù trừ với vị trí trước để lấy được Z mặt phôi. 

Lượn trên google một hồi thì thấy được cái topic đúng ý luôn. Kiếm ra được maro y chang ý định luôn. Nhưng mà marco đó nó đi kèm với 2010 ScreenSet của Gerry. Hiện tại đã có bác nào xài chưa, cho em tí feedback được không? Em xin cám ơn. 

Link: http://www.thecncwoodworker.com/2010.html

----------


## Gamo

Chưa hỉu vì sao nó ko đều hả bác?

----------


## QuyND

> Chưa hỉu vì sao nó ko đều hả bác?


Em nghĩ lúc ngậm dao, mình tháo dao raãong gắn vô lại chiều dài dao đã thay đổi rồi. Nếu cái Probe cũng ngậm bằng cốt như vậy lúc tháp ra gắn vô chiều cao cũng bị thay đổi chứ bác?

----------


## Gamo

Tức là bác đang nói pp sử dụng tay đòn bác đưa hay cái zero touch probe?

----------


## nhatson

> Em nghĩ lúc ngậm dao, mình tháo dao raãong gắn vô lại chiều dài dao đã thay đổi rồi. Nếu cái Probe cũng ngậm bằng cốt như vậy lúc tháp ra gắn vô chiều cao cũng bị thay đổi chứ bác?


có thay đổi thì vẫn là offset với home của Z thôi ah

----------

QuyND

----------


## QuyND

> Tức là bác đang nói pp sử dụng tay đòn bác đưa hay cái zero touch probe?


Em đang nói về cái Touch Probe như hình dưới đây nè bác. Còn sử dụng cánh tay đòn thì em nghĩ ổn mà. 




> có thay đổi thì vẫn là offset với home của Z thôi ah


Cho dù thay đổi thì vẫn ok à bác?

----------


## Gamo

> Em đang nói về cái Touch Probe như hình dưới đây nè bác. Còn sử dụng cánh tay đòn thì em nghĩ ổn mà. 
> 
> 
> 
> Cho dù thay đổi thì vẫn ok à bác?


Tay đòn thì cuối cùng bác cũng phải đo dao thôi.

Nếu bác đã chơi manual thì zero touch plate đi.

----------

QuyND

----------


## tuantung01

cám ơn bác đã chia sẻ

----------


## tvn24680

Em đào mộ tý.
tình hình là em sét tâm đường tròn bằng offset với macro, nhưng mỗi lần làm phải lót nilon để cách điện giữa phôi và bàn máy mới sét đc, nếu không nó giống kiểu mình chạm sẵn 2 đầu dây nên báo k chạy đc. Các bác có giải pháp nào cho vấn đề này k ạ

----------


## Lenamhai

Sao không ai làm puston Probe bằng hai mảnh dao lam cách li băng tờ pô Leu hoặc giấy can nhỉ?

----------


## tvn24680

Xy thì đc chứ hình tròn sao chính xác bác

----------

